# Scotchguard???



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

we have a new van and want to protect the upolstery can anyone tel me where we can get scotchgaurd ???

I`m suprised the dealers dont offer it as an option....


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi I use Prochem products >>> http://www.prochem.co.uk/ just a bit of info, after a few washes ie carpets you may have to replace the protector as it breaks down with each wash. read the small print as some companies wont guarantee to protect all spills ie curry, beetroot juice. Some guards will help protect carpets from causing shading by the sun blue carpets being one of the worst some wont.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I really wonder about protecting the upholstery and carpets!

We do of course (  :roll: ) with throws on all the seats, and even took out the carpets and replaced them with a length of carpet runner.

Nett result - we shall never enjoy the benefit of our nicely patterned upholstery because we are so concerned with keeping it clean for the benefit of the next owner of the van.

Daft or what?? 8O 8O 

But I'm quite sure we shall carry on using the throws, and keep the carpets safe and clean in the loft!


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

YES! and to think that some people get put of from buying a certain make and model of MH, even paying that little bit extra to get the interior they love and then remove the carpets etc.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

wishing we had scotch guard in parliament! might keep them out of our government!

des


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Scotchgard can be bought direct from 3m themselves. Postage is very reasonable.
www.3mselect.co.uk


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

We had Paintseal applied to our van.

5 year guarantee - was a bit sceptical at first but junior member got felt tip on one of the sofa's :evil: came out no problem!

They do the interior and exterior.

http://www.paintsealdirect.com/


----------

